# Need help reviving a tecumseh



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a tec 6.5 side valve from my yardman that I threw the deck away and kept the engine. It's been sitting for a couple months and it has a deck. That damn murray. Would I need to clean the carb and get the gas out of the line?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

get some carb cleaner, take the carb off, drain the gas in a old can or something, via taking the gas line off at the carb. take the carb, take it apart, clean it out good with some cleaner, through every and all holes you can find. that is if the gas smells rancid. actually you may get by if it hasn't gummed much, and just use fresh gas. wasn't under water was it?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It was under water. The bail cable is really tight and am having a hard time getting it hooked up to the handle.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

better check to make sure the shafts on the 2 motors are alike in length , or you could be useing a short shaft motor on a deck that requires a long shaft or vice versa


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Do yourself a favor...throw the Tecumseh on the junk pile and wait for something better. You are going to have nothing but headaches with that motor.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes it fit's on the deck but the starting cable won't go on.


----------

